# Spring rolls and chicken balls



## Ravenstein (Mar 16, 2013)

Spring rolls and chicken balls are deep fried in oil. I've read somewhere that vegetable oil aren't really healthy for dogs, and honestly I can't think of any reason for anyone to even contemplate about giving these unhealthy foods detested by healthy-minded individuals to dogs when they can eat dog food, treats, some fresh fruits and veggies.

My mother gives my German Shepherd dog 3 spring rolls containing bean sprouts and 3 chicken balls (a piece of chicken enveloped by batter), both deep fried in vegetable oil, every single night.

I do not know a lot on this but I've done some research, and I know for a fact excessively fat food isn't meant for dogs.

What does giving a GSD 6 pieces of unhealthy human food mean for my dog? I've noticed that she has diarrhea and I think it is because of these foods but my mother would disagree with me.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Its very possible that the diarrhea is from those foods - especially if the diarrhea started when your dog started receiving them. Your dog is probably not in any immediate danger, but it's definitely not a great thing for him to be getting every night.

By the way, most fruits and uncooked veggies are pretty much for flavour only - they don't offer a lot of nutrients to dogs, as dogs' digestive tracts can't break down plant material properly.


----------



## Ravenstein (Mar 16, 2013)

I just give my dog some baby carrots and pieces of apple (without the seeds and core of course) as an occasional treat, or mix it up with her food.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Ravenstein said:


> I just give my dog some baby carrots and pieces of apple (without the seeds and core of course) as an occasional treat, or mix it up with her food.


Those are fine of course (I'm sure you know). Some people think that dogs need veg in their diets, which just isn't true, and I just wanted to clarify that.

I just thought - is there any onion/green onion in the spring rolls? Onion is REALLY bad for dogs.


----------



## Ravenstein (Mar 16, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> Those are fine of course (I'm sure you know). Some people think that dogs need veg in their diets, which just isn't true, and I just wanted to clarify that.
> 
> I just thought - is there any *onion/green onion in the spring rolls? Onion is REALLY bad for dogs.*


F*** my life... 









It was dumb on my part to not notice this. Thanks for bringing it up. I asked and she said there's green onions in it. NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Can I come over every nite and eat them? Yum! 
Too bad about the diahrea, otherwise although not great I dont think the small amount of onion (right? shouldnt be too much in the rolls) and oil is nothing compared to say.... the rotted bunny carcass my berner polished off last week, or the bag of trash he ate when the garbage can fell over (sloping driveway)....

Maybe work on what we in the business (healthcare) call Harm Reduction-- get Momma to feed only TWO or ONE or each tasty treat, and keep a bowl of doggy treats out that she can offer instead (tell her they are Special Doggy Vitamin Treats)......


----------



## Ravenstein (Mar 16, 2013)

Sure. The spring rolls and chicken balls are worth every dollar spent on plane ticket  OOOOOMMMM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

A little vegetable oil is fine, but that sounds like it might be a lot even for a large dog. My concern would be pancreatitis.

You could suggest that your mom give him the treat of JUST the chicken from the chicken balls if she wants to share some tasty food with him


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> Can I come over every nite and eat them? Yum!
> Too bad about the diahrea, otherwise although not great I dont think the small amount of onion (right? shouldnt be too much in the rolls) and oil is nothing compared to say.... the rotted bunny carcass my berner polished off last week, or the bag of trash he ate when the garbage can fell over (sloping driveway).....


I'd be less concerned about the rotting bunny carcass - dogs are fairly well equipped to handle rotting meat. Onions.. not so much. I was under the impression that onions, in addition to being poisonous in large amounts, are also toxic in small amounts. So the small amounts of green onion would still not be good in the long-term if the dog is getting them every day over a long period of time.

Shell's suggestion of only giving the chicken is a really good one, especially if your mom really wants to "share", as opposed to just giving the dog a treat.


----------

